# I didn't do it!



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

*"So wait you think I did what when you were at class?"*










*"Chew the desk?! you know I would never ever do that!"*










*"Actually it was the monster living under the desk who did it, I swear:innocent:"*











*"Now I demand scritches and millet for getting blamed for something I didn't do"*

oh Hank


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol she is so cute, she has a dally face! i recognize that innocent look lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL!. Too cute.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

ROFL! That is so cute!
Poor wittle Hank. Always gettin blamed for stuff the monster did. :innocent:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't believe you would accuse such an innocent little creature of that heinous crime! Shame on you.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

hehe thats a very beautiful bird you got


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, it all sounds toooo familiar, if you know what I mean!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha just like my birds  hank is gorgeous!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ha ha
So typical
I love these little sneaky fur balls


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> ROFL! That is so cute!
> Poor wittle Hank. Always gettin blamed for stuff the monster did. :innocent:


Yup. It's always the monster under the desk, the dogs, my brother, the invisible tiel in the closet...and the list goes on.
Funny thing is she always chews on the things she's suppose to when im around. The second I leave it's game on.




echolalia said:


> I can't believe you would accuse such an innocent little creature of that heinous crime! Shame on you.


I know poor Hank! 
I should have learned not to ever blame her after she told me the dog(the one who wants to eat her) destroyed a page in one of my books while I was in the shower. Obviously she is too much of an angel to ever do such a thing


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwww that is super adorable!!!


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

What is her genetics called? You know like pied/ pearl etc. Just curious. And I love the story behind the pics.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's a pearl


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Darn those desk chewing monsters! Always getting in the way and causing trouble, LOL!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL great sequence! and she is unbearably cute


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

She's adorable. In the last pic she's like "muah ha ha got away with it!"


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

What a sweety. Hope you found the monster, as your tiel is obviously innocent!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Herbie's Mum said:


> What a sweety. Hope you found the monster, as your tiel is obviously innocent!


Unfortunately I have not. Although I'm starting to suspect there isn't one :lol:


----------

